# 32bhds



## bmxmom2

We just bought the new 2007 32 BHDS model. It is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









We traded in a 2006 hornet for this. The extra slide-out is great. My son has his own room.


----------



## Hokie

Congratulations on the new trailer and welcome to the group!


----------



## bmxmom2

Hokie said:


> Congratulations on the new trailer and welcome to the group!


Thank you. Thanks to our friends who have an Outback we now have one. They also told me about this website. It is great.


----------



## Crawfish

Congratulations bmxmom2 and welcome to the family. I have not seen anything on a 32BHDS yet. Is it a fifth wheel or travel trailer? Can you post some pictures of it? Sounds like a model several people might be interested in.

Leon


----------



## johnp

I'm looking to upgrade to that one also please give me some specs on it as the salesmen hasn't called back yet.

John


----------



## LostVTer

johnp2000 said:


> I'm looking to upgrade to that one also please give me some specs on it as the salesmen hasn't called back yet.
> 
> John


Lakeshore has one listed on ebay with lots of pictures for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## egregg57

Oh man! they moved the entertainment center to the perfect spot! Uh oh! Daddy needs a new pair of shoes!



























































































Help me Wolfwood, PDX, Tami somebody stop me!!!!!! AAaaaARRRrgghhh!!!!


----------



## HootBob

Welcome bmxmom2 to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 32BHDS it is a great model

Don


----------



## Moosegut

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

The reps from Schaffer's had that model at the Otter Lake rally. I LOVE it. But, I'll be keeping my 28RSDS for many years.


----------



## huntr70

Moosegut said:


> Congratulations and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna love it.
> 
> The reps from Schaffer's had that model at the Otter Lake rally. I LOVE it. But, I'll be keeping my 28RSDS for many years.


 I love the floorplan also, but at that length, I would rather have a fifth wheel.

At 36 feet long from bumper to ball, that is one looonnnnggg trailer!!!

I heard from Chris that the one he had at Otter Lake is actually sold now!!!

Steve


----------



## bmxmom2

Crawfish said:


> Congratulations bmxmom2 and welcome to the family. I have not seen anything on a 32BHDS yet. Is it a fifth wheel or travel trailer? Can you post some pictures of it? Sounds like a model several people might be interested in.
> 
> Leon


I will try to get some today and post them. It is a great floor plan. How do I post them?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Someone posted some pics. The floorplan is a real winner. Now I need to add it to the list


----------



## daves700

Welcome and Congrats! That is a nice looking Camper! 2 of mine could fit inside it!


----------



## California Jim

What exactly is going on in the back room of that thing? Den/bunk house ?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Jim, the rear bedroom has a slide. The pull out couch opens to a full size bed. Above it is a fold down bunk. The other side is a storage cabinets with a cut out for a descent size television.


----------



## Ride-n-10

Welcome , That's sweet its what my 16 year old son need, his own space with his crew. 
And I need when he don't go with us. I like to have that in a 5th wheel.


----------



## Ride-n-10

What's the spec?


----------



## ARzark

Now that is one BIG Outback!








Hope you have a great time with your new toy!


----------



## California Jim

So it IS a den/bedroom/bunkhouse ! Hmmmm, that's something different.


----------



## willie226

A big WELCOME and congratulations hope you enjoy
your new tt.
Happy Camping

Willie


----------



## johnp

I've been bugging Steve at Lakeshore about the one on Ebay.

The gross weight is 9600

Tongue is 850

50 gal fresh

80 gal gray

40 gal black

Oh and did I say I WANT IT.......................NOW!!!!!!

John

P.S. Anyone want a 27rsds


----------



## ARzark

Are there two bunks above the rear sofa? It looks like it in one of those pictures.
Very interesting floor plan.


----------



## tdvffjohn

One bunk, I believe 32 in wide


----------



## Fire44

I saw it at Otter Lake.....great floor plan!!!

I would have loved it in a 5th wheel!!!

Congrads on the new Outback!

Gary


----------



## out4fun

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the group









Angelo


----------



## ARzark

Fire44 said:


> I saw it at Otter Lake.....great floor plan!!!
> 
> I would have loved it in a 5th wheel!!!
> 
> Congrads on the new Outback!
> 
> Gary


Oh man, can you imagine the front bedroom area of the fifth wheel incorporated into this floor plan?
Hmm, that would mean two bathrooms/showers. One for the kiddies in back, and one for the adults up front.
Hate to be behind it at a dump station though


----------



## tdvffjohn

The floor plan really is not workable in a fiver. First to fit both slides it would need to be really long. You could put cabinets where the bathroom is now so the bathroom could still be on the top but I think the trailer would need to be at least a 36 which would make the overall length about 41 to 42







But , ya never know.


----------



## skippershe

That 32bhds is Beautiful!








Congrats and Welcome to Outbackers,
Dawn


----------



## luv2rv

Very Cool! I like it .... it sure is looong though.

This floor plan is similar to the Cougar 289BHS Fifth Wheel. The entertainment unit is in a different spot and the bathroom is in the standard 5vr location. I'd say it's quite possible Keystone will come out with a 5vr like this for the Outback.

Awesome!
Wayne


----------



## RizFam

> Help me Wolfwood, PDX, Tami somebody stop me!!!!!! AAaaaARRRrgghhh!!!!


I can't be of any help Eric sorry ............b/c I want it too!! 
That TT would be perfect for my family







Now if I could only convince the DH???

Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug

The question is... Who is going to show up with one at the Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah? It sure would be the talk of the town!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

Man, you could work that rally into any conversation


----------



## johnp

Don't be surprised if I show up with one at the Northeast spring rally in NH. The wife loves it so I have her blessing.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I love the location of the TV/Ent center across from the slide. But I still need the quad bunks in the back. If they had a quad configuartion like the Zepplin (L-shaped bunks), I'd be signing up right now. I guess there's a new flagship now!


----------



## California Jim

80 gallon grey tank!


----------



## bmxmom

Welcome Robin.

Isn't this best site?

Anne


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> Don't be surprised if I show up with one at the Northeast spring rally in NH. The wife loves it so I have her blessing.
> 
> John


 There may be two John!


----------



## mswalt

Also looks like the door opens INSIDE the awning support.

As for a new *flagship*, I'm not so sure..........









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Boy...that is one SWEET Outback. Wish my Suburban could pull that much weight.


----------



## Jeannie

We bought the 32BHDS too! Love it. First trip was last weekend. It was great.


----------



## egregg57

Jeannie said:


> We bought the 32BHDS too! Love it. First trip was last weekend. It was great.


 That's it. It's spreading. Let the vaccinations begin!


----------



## mountainlady56

egregg57 said:


> We bought the 32BHDS too! Love it. First trip was last weekend. It was great.


 That's it. It's spreading. Let the vaccinations begin!
[/quote]

OK. Settle down.........this is NOT contagious. No more than TV fever........which is rare that it's actually contagious, it's just a........well, maybe it IS contagious. Where do we line up for shots???







After my recent upgrade to the 31RQS, I can NOT go there!!








Me? I'm trying to figure out how to put a recliner in my 31RQS so I can watch TV without turning my neck or taking up most of the couch, because my neck won't turn far enough without causing me pain.







Maybe one of those super-duper recliners from Camping World will have to do.








Darlene


----------



## skippershe

Jeannie said:


> We bought the 32BHDS too! Love it. First trip was last weekend. It was great.


Hi Jeannie!









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 32bhds!
Happy Camping and post often,
Dawn


----------



## mswalt

Jeannie,

Congrats on your new Outback. And welcome to the forum! You're gona love your new trailer and this site.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## bmxmom2

bmxmom said:


> Welcome Robin.
> 
> Isn't this best site?
> 
> Anne


This is the best site................I am so glad we got to camp in it this weekend before my surgery....
Thank you again for bringing us into the Outbackers Family.... I just LOVE how everyone is so friendly...


----------



## johnp

So.......how is that new trailer? Inquiring minds need to know. What do you tow it with. I have a good mind to buy one on Monday.

John


----------



## bmxmom2

johnp2000 said:


> So.......how is that new trailer? Inquiring minds need to know. What do you tow it with. I have a good mind to buy one on Monday.
> 
> John


We just took it out this weekend for the first time. It is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have an F350 pick-up and it pulls it like a dream. I have a 13 year old son and he loves havving his own ROOM. He sits on his couch, watches TV or plays PS and is in his own little world back there. When we are up front in our roon with the door closed we cannot hear his TV. I love where they put the entertainment center. I really love the outdoor gas stove and sink too. Today was very windy in South Florida so coming home was a treat for my husband who was driving. A little white knuckled most of the time. I am sorry to say that I am having major surgery on Thursday and wont get to use it for 2 - 3 months. That is why we took it out this weekend, just outside of Orlando at a KOA. Was great on a private lake, quiet very tranquil. There is just 3 of us but I have 2 grandsons and a granddaughter on the way so it will get plenty of use. 
We bought it for the bigger shower!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hated our other shower and wouldn't use it. I really love the wood looking vinyl instead of the other vinyl. The only thing I wasn't thrilled about is the WHITE cabinets. But they grew on me this weekend. I love having more room in the master bedroom. I just love everything about it.

Robyn


----------



## RizFam

Glad to hear you are loving your new Toy









Good luck with the surgery.

Tami


----------



## Jeannie

Robyn,

Good luck with your surgery. I hope everything goes well.

I have to agree that the shower was one of the best features. It's so big you can pick up a dropped bar of soap without getting out of the shower!

Jeannie


----------



## skippershe

Hi Robyn









Hope you recover quickly after your surgery so you can get back to camping really soon!

At least you have nice Florida winter weather that won't keep you from getting out when you're feeling better.

Take care and let us know how you're doing,
Dawn


----------



## Jeannie

John,

Tow vehicle is a 2007 Expedition with factory heavy duty trailer package, Prodigy break controller and Hensley hitch. We had strong cross winds and heavy truck traffic coming home from our first trip so the towing setup was put to the test. The trailer tows great.

Jeannie


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Jeannie said:


> John,
> 
> Tow vehicle is a 2007 Expedition with factory heavy duty trailer package, Prodigy break controller and Hensley hitch. We had strong cross winds and heavy truck traffic coming home from our first trip so the towing setup was put to the test. The trailer tows great.
> 
> Jeannie


You're towing a 32BHDS with an Expedition? What is the rated towing capacity on your Expedition?


----------



## HootBob

Oregon_Camper said:


> John,
> 
> Tow vehicle is a 2007 Expedition with factory heavy duty trailer package, Prodigy break controller and Hensley hitch. We had strong cross winds and heavy truck traffic coming home from our first trip so the towing setup was put to the test. The trailer tows great.
> 
> Jeannie


You're towing a 32BHDS with an Expedition? What is the rated towing capacity on your Expedition?
[/quote]

I didn't think the tow rating on the Expedition was that high


----------



## mswalt

> Tow vehicle is a 2007 Expedition with factory heavy duty trailer package, Prodigy break controller and Hensley hitch


You're braver than I!

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Time to raise the Red Flag on this towing setup.

Jeannie....I for one had an Expedition EB and sold it to tow the 28RSS. I haven't seen the specs on newer Expeditions, but I don't think my 2001 Expedition was rated to tow more then 5000-6000 lbs.

Are you sure your Expedition is capable to tow that 32' Outback? I'm sure the dealer told you it was Ok, but I'd sure double check that.

I now have a 2004 Suburban 3/4 ton and I still can't tow the 31RQS (trust me...I drooled for hours at hour last rally while looking over the 31RQR). I can't imagine an Expedition being able to safly tow anything over a 28' Outback.


----------



## Jeannie

HootBob said:


> John,
> 
> Tow vehicle is a 2007 Expedition with factory heavy duty trailer package, Prodigy break controller and Hensley hitch. We had strong cross winds and heavy truck traffic coming home from our first trip so the towing setup was put to the test. The trailer tows great.
> 
> Jeannie


You're towing a 32BHDS with an Expedition? What is the rated towing capacity on your Expedition?
[/quote]

I didn't think the tow rating on the Expedition was that high
[/quote]

The towing capacity of the 2007 Expedition is 9200 lbs. GVCW 15,000 lbs. Hitch weight rating 910 lbs.


----------



## huntr70

I guess as long as you are comfortable with it.....

Pack lightly, since the weight ratings on the trailer are 9400 lbs.

The Hensley should help with the sway of that beast, but you may want more in the engine compartment when you hit the hills.

Not sure of the weight of the Expd., but you may be close on combined weight once you are loaded, fueled up, and have passengers in the TV.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

Simple thing to look up before condeming. The specs for the Expy with HD trailer package is 9200 max trailer weight as they say. With a Hensley, it is that much safer.

Jeannie, Welcome and enjoy the new floorplan. Hope you make a rally someday.

John


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Jeannie!
First off, congratulations on the 32BHDS!! The floor plan on it is SO cool, and plenty of room for teenage and younger kids, as well as 2 or more couples!!
Second, I know you've gotten a lot of flack about towing it with an Expedition.....I've read the posts. When I first bought an OB, I bought a 27RSDS, and had a GMC 1500 ext. cab 5.3L V-8 with heavy duty towing package.
According to the dealerships (both the vehicle and the TT), I was assured that I would have no problem, whatsoever, with that rig. I was "within the limits", myself, but towing became a hard job, really soon, whenever I hit the hills, coming out of S. GA, and when I hit the hills of N GA, it was terrible. I felt like I had pulled the TT, myself, minus the truck.
I upgraded to a 2500 Dodge Ram Cummins, and then later traded up to a 31RQS. Makes all the difference in the world. Only problem, now, is the dealership stuck me with a conventional antisway BAR with the weight distribution pkg, vs. the Reese trunnion or Hensley hitch. I'm going to upgrade that ASAP, as I have found literature that says nothing over a 26' TT should be using just an anti-sway bar, and when the TT gets to pushing the TV down hills, in N GA (which I frequent), major fishtailing took place, last time.
Jeannie, when I first joined this forum, I was one of the few women that posted. More and more women are posting, now, and we all feel pretty comfortable. However, NO member of this forum, male or female, will criticize you/your towing equipment just for the sake of doing it. Anything they say is for YOU and YOUR family's safety, only, and strictly out of concern.
My towing limits on the GMC I had were within limits, BUT, you need to know that the Gross weight on your trailer does not, necesarily include awning, and other items not included directly from the factory. 
Please continue posting, and don't feel alienated. Like I said, I assure you that anything they say/said is out of concern for your safety, not just to be critical.
You didn't mention what area of the country you're from, I don't think, but, hopefully we'll meet one day!
Enjoy your OB!!








Darlene


----------



## Jeannie

Hi Darlene,

The flack was expected. I see a lot of people get beat up in RV forums for their towing set ups. Some deserved, some not.

We are from southeast Michigan, abouth 30 miles outside of Detroit. Most of our camping trips are in state or Southwest Ontario. Only a few rolling hills and a lot of flat terrain up here. We also belong to a membership campground 50 miles from our home and spend a majority of our camping weekends there. The biggest challenge to towing anything around here is the urban traffic! I do all the driving because my husband is almost blind in his left eye. The few time he towed the pop up he scared the daylights out of us.

The dealer also stuck us with a single cam anti sway control set up. It was promptly returned as soon as the Hensley arrived. The dealer installed the Hensley for free. What a difference the Hensley makes. I will never tow anything without it again. BTW Hensley has an internet sale going on this week.

Returning home from our first camping trip we had crosswind gusts of 40mph. Our friends, towing a 30ft trailer with an F-250 diesel, had to pull over and tighten their sway bars and then they were still all over the road. I really didn't feel uncomfortable towing with the Hensley set up. If anything I was overcorrecting until I learned to let the hitch do its work. Entering I-96 from US-23 is a fairly steep, curved ramp and not a lot of distance to pick up speed. The Expy with the Hensley and OB handled it better than the Explorer V-8 and pop up ever did.

This is a great site. I appreciate everyones' advise. Lots of good information and, no offense intended guys, some ladies to chat with.

Jeannie


----------



## campmg

tdvffjohn said:


> Man, you could work that rally into any conversation


And he has.


----------



## Camping Fan

Jeannie said:


> Entering I-96 from US-23 is a fairly steep, curved ramp and not a lot of distance to pick up speed. Jeannie


Boy, you've got that right. I feel like I'm driving at Michigan International Speedway everytime I go over that ramp!














I'm usually entering westbound 96 there, and assume you're probably going eastbound, but if the ramps are the same it can be a little dicey when traffic is heavy, even without a trailer in tow.

Deb - another lady Michigan Outbacker


----------



## Jeannie

Camping Fan said:


> Entering I-96 from US-23 is a fairly steep, curved ramp and not a lot of distance to pick up speed. Jeannie


Boy, you've got that right. I feel like I'm driving at Michigan International Speedway everytime I go over that ramp!














I'm usually entering westbound 96 there, and assume you're probably going eastbound, but if the ramps are the same it can be a little dicey when traffic is heavy, even without a trailer in tow.

Deb - another lady Michigan Outbacker








[/quote]

Pleased to meet you Camping Fan. Do you by chance camp at Waldenwoods?

Jeannie


----------



## Camping Fan

Jeannie said:


> Entering I-96 from US-23 is a fairly steep, curved ramp and not a lot of distance to pick up speed. Jeannie


Boy, you've got that right. I feel like I'm driving at Michigan International Speedway everytime I go over that ramp!














I'm usually entering westbound 96 there, and assume you're probably going eastbound, but if the ramps are the same it can be a little dicey when traffic is heavy, even without a trailer in tow.

Deb - another lady Michigan Outbacker








[/quote]

Pleased to meet you Camping Fan. Do you by chance camp at Waldenwoods?

Jeannie
[/quote]

No, actually never heard of Waldenwoods - where is it located? Most of my camping is in northern Michigan and the U.P., when I'm in southeast Michigan it's usually to visit my parents and my sisters' family.


----------



## Jeannie

Camping Fan said:


> Entering I-96 from US-23 is a fairly steep, curved ramp and not a lot of distance to pick up speed. Jeannie


Boy, you've got that right. I feel like I'm driving at Michigan International Speedway everytime I go over that ramp!














I'm usually entering westbound 96 there, and assume you're probably going eastbound, but if the ramps are the same it can be a little dicey when traffic is heavy, even without a trailer in tow.

Deb - another lady Michigan Outbacker








[/quote]

Pleased to meet you Camping Fan. Do you by chance camp at Waldenwoods?

Jeannie
[/quote]

No, actually never heard of Waldenwoods - where is it located? Most of my camping is in northern Michigan and the U.P., when I'm in southeast Michigan it's usually to visit my parents and my sisters' family.
[/quote]

Waldenwoods is in Hartland off of Old US-23 and Highland Rd. (M-59). It is a membership campground.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Jeannie said:


> Hi Darlene,
> 
> The flack was expected. I see a lot of people get beat up in RV forums for their towing set ups. Some deserved, some not.
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> This is a great site. I appreciate everyones' advise. Lots of good information and, no offense intended guys, some ladies to chat with.
> 
> Jeannie


Jeannie...I just wanted to personally let you know I wasn't trying to give you flack, my comments were strictly based on my thoughts on your and your families safety. By the sound of your recent trips, it seems like your setup is working out well...and I am glad to hear that.

Have a great time with that Outback...it is AWESOME (yes, I am very jealous)


----------



## MaeJae

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hi Darlene,
> 
> The flack was expected. I see a lot of people get beat up in RV forums for their towing set ups. Some deserved, some not.
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> This is a great site. I appreciate everyones' advise. Lots of good information and, no offense intended guys, some ladies to chat with.
> 
> Jeannie


Jeannie...I just wanted to personally let you know I wasn't trying to give you flack, my comments were strictly based on my thoughts on your and your families safety. By the sound of your recent trips, it seems like your setup is working out well...and I am glad to hear that.

Have a great time with that Outback...it is AWESOME (yes, I am very jealous)
[/quote]
The new 2007 Expedition has been upgraded in comparison
to the previous years. 
The towing capacity is higher
The vehicle itself is longer and
The wheel base is longer.
Now that FORD is no longer making the Excursion this
2007 was made to compete with the YukonXL and the like.

I have the â€™04 and I am comfortable towing my 27RSDS (flat areas)
Would I be more comfortable with the new 2007? â€¦ YES!
But itâ€™s not in the card$








Although I personally would not tow a 32â€™ TT with it
I donâ€™t doubt that it does well on low grades. Especially with a Hensley.

Enjoy the site! Everyone here is very nice and we are looking out for each other.
I donâ€™t think anyone here would intentionally â€œflameâ€ anyoneâ€¦ Weâ€™re just
looking out for each other and the safety of those around us.
POST OFTEN!

Camp-On
Camp-Safe
MaeJae


----------



## lltmst

How is that? We are looking into one right now, but have two kids that may want friends to come. How is the sofa in the BH?


----------



## huntr70

lltmstkltzmt said:


> How is that? We are looking into one right now, but have two kids that may want friends to come. How is the sofa in the BH?


The 2 sofas in the BHDS are sleeper sofas, not jacknife sofas.

The one in the bunkhouse will open to a queen I believe, with the small bunk over top of it.

STeve


----------



## Bill H

huntr70 said:


> How is that? We are looking into one right now, but have two kids that may want friends to come. How is the sofa in the BH?


The 2 sofas in the BHDS are sleeper sofas, not jacknife sofas.

The one in the bunkhouse will open to a queen I believe, with the small bunk over top of it.

STeve
[/quote]

Has anyone taken a really CLOSE look at that rear bunk? I looked a 2 of them so far @ shows. The show in Harrisburg the 1x4's that hold that bunk up were practically coming off the wall (hope no one here got that unit)!! At the show in A/C, NJ that same piece was not well secured to the wall. I wouldn't trust it. That's the only draw back I found with that unit. I STILL love the FP!!


----------



## huntr70

Bill H said:


> How is that? We are looking into one right now, but have two kids that may want friends to come. How is the sofa in the BH?


The 2 sofas in the BHDS are sleeper sofas, not jacknife sofas.

The one in the bunkhouse will open to a queen I believe, with the small bunk over top of it.

STeve
[/quote]

Has anyone taken a really CLOSE look at that rear bunk? I looked a 2 of them so far @ shows. The show in Harrisburg the 1x4's that hold that bunk up were practically coming off the wall (hope no one here got that unit)!! At the show in A/C, NJ that same piece was not well secured to the wall. I wouldn't trust it. That's the only draw back I found with that unit. I STILL love the FP!!
[/quote]
The unit that was the Hershey Show was a prototype trailer.

The actual unit is slightly different than the prototype was. I didn't see the prototype, but have seen the actual unit, and comments were that there waere some slight differences.

The Jersey Show may have had the same prortype, not sure..









Realistically, the dealership would (or should) take care of securing the loose pieces before delivery anyway.

Steve


----------



## countrygirl

While I am definitely NOT looking for a bigger TT...I am curious what the bathroom looks like. I wish someone would post pics of that area.


----------



## huntr70

countrygirl said:


> While I am definitely NOT looking for a bigger TT...I am curious what the bathroom looks like. I wish someone would post pics of that area.


----------



## countrygirl

Cool! Thanks Huntr70! I did an internet search but couldn't find a pic!


----------



## Bill H

huntr70 said:


> How is that? We are looking into one right now, but have two kids that may want friends to come. How is the sofa in the BH?


The 2 sofas in the BHDS are sleeper sofas, not jacknife sofas.

The one in the bunkhouse will open to a queen I believe, with the small bunk over top of it.

STeve
[/quote]

Has anyone taken a really CLOSE look at that rear bunk? I looked a 2 of them so far @ shows. The show in Harrisburg the 1x4's that hold that bunk up were practically coming off the wall (hope no one here got that unit)!! At the show in A/C, NJ that same piece was not well secured to the wall. I wouldn't trust it. That's the only draw back I found with that unit. I STILL love the FP!!
[/quote]
The unit that was the Hershey Show was a prototype trailer.

The actual unit is slightly different than the prototype was. I didn't see the prototype, but have seen the actual unit, and comments were that there waere some slight differences.

The Jersey Show may have had the same prortype, not sure..









Realistically, the dealership would (or should) take care of securing the loose pieces before delivery anyway.

Steve
[/quote]

The one down in A/C came from Garick. I don't know if it was on loan from somewhere. The Wife and I know we want that unit.... We are just waiting for another deal or show.


----------



## 32BHDS

I can help you guys out with any question you might have on this unit. Steve [email protected]


----------

